# End of dandelions?



## Urercody (Feb 18, 2020)

Greetings,

I sprayed the dandelions with 24d about two weeks ago while they are in the flowering (yellow flower) stage. This is how they look now and they are starting to turn into fluff (pappus). I got two questions:
1) Do I need to spray them again? 
2) Do I need to remove them by hand, or will they just decompose on their own?

Thanks


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

if you have time to spend on the dandelions, i would suggest picking off the fluff, put it in a bag and throw it away. anything to keep those seeds from germinating new weeds would be great. Its a soft weed (as opposed to woody) and should decompose relatively quickly. 
that said, I'm not 100% sure those seed are viable...but i try to keep any weed seed off the lawn.


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

I sprayed part of my neighbors yard where it meets mine when I put down a 24d 3 way and he still has dead dandion stumps dried and hard in his lawn and its been 5 weeks now.
They break down sure but these are a few inches of dead dandelion covering any sun from growing grass there. After he mows they are soooo noticeable i want to just run a hard rake ovee them each real quick to speed the decomposition along.

I used a rake on my dead ones, around 3 weeks and they are mostly gone i hate those rotting tube stems on my lawn, looks as bad as a live dandelion. 
I don't know how long it needs to sit dying to get into the root effectily.
Dealing with the post spray dead weeds on the lawn seems under discussed.


----------

